# The Needle & the Spoon



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Needle and the Spoon
Lynyrd Skynyrd

Chords: D-C-F-G


D C F D
30 days Lord and 30 nights
G D C G F D 
I've come home on a airplane flight
D C F D
While I'm waiting at the ticket line
G D C G F D
Tell me son why do you stand there cryin'

D F 
chorus: Cause the needle and the spoon
C G
Took a trip to the moon
F D
Took me away ay ay


I've been feelin so sick inside
Got to git better Lord before I die
Southern darkness couldn't help my head
Said, you better quit son before your dead

chorus

I've seen alot of people who thought they were cool
But, then again Lord I've seen alot of fools
I hope you people can hear what I say
You'll get your chance to hit it some day

chorus except "Don't mess with a needle or a spoon.....


----------

